# Sunday Special - Military Terms



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2019)

Sunday Special - Military Terms
(I’m gonna need correct spelling on these answers for credit  )

1. What is the term for foot troops?
2. What is the term for an foot soldier who carries  grenades?
(Hint ; “Tish ! That’s French !”)
3. What is the term for an excavation, deeper than it is wide,  that is used as a defensive fortification?
4. What is a fortified area where troops are  stationed?
5. What is the German term for a lightning surprise  attack?
6. What is the Japanese term for a deliberate crash  dive?
7. What is the term for horse-mounted units typically designed  for scouting and flanking maneuvers?
8. If you attack the enemy from both sides, that’s called a  ...
9. What was the traditional term for members of Scottish  regiments?
10. What does the term DMZ stand for?
11. What is the term for the army officer who oversees  supplies and rations?
12. What is the term for a vertical-facing tube designed to  lob shells on top of the enemy?
14. What is the term for territory that sits between two  opposing armies that neither swat is the term for a disorderly withdrawal of  troops from a battlefield?ide controls?
15. What is the name for the tactic of deliberately destroying  resources to deny their use to the enemy?
16. What is the name for the looting and pillaging of a city  in the wake of its capture?
17. What is the term for a disorderly withdrawal of troops  from a battlefield?
18. What is the term for a collapse or intrusion into the  heart of the enemy lines ?
19. What is the name for the practice of deliberately sinking  one's own ship to prevent its use by the enemy?
20. . What is the name for the  practice of deliberately sinking one's own ship to prevent its use by the  enemy?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Infantry
2. Grenadier 
3. Trench
4. Garrison
5. Blitzkrieg
6. Kamikaze
7. Cavalry
8.  Flanking Maneuver
9. Highlanders
10. De-Militarized Zone
11. Quartermaster
12. Mortar
13. No Man’s Land
14. Guerilla Warfare
15. Scorched Earth Policy
16. Sacking
17. a Rout
18. a Breach
19. Scuttling
20. Logistics


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2019)

Sorry for the mistakes today (#13, 20) Too late to fix !


----------

